# الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!



## nonogirl89 (4 أغسطس 2008)

الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!






تلاحقها بعينيك فتهرب منك، ولا يبدو أنك قادر قط على رؤيتها بوضوح؛ لتعرف كيف تبدو بالضبط. هي تبدو كذبابة لكنها ليست ذبابة، فلا أحد ممن حولك يراها سواك! ذبابة لا توجد سوى بداخل عينيك!

والذبابة الطائرة هي أجسام بروتينية توجد بداخل سائل العين، وهذه الأجسام لها أشكال وأحجام مختلفة، وتتحرك بطرق متنوعة داخل سائل العين. شيء مزعج فعلاً ولا حيلة لك فيه.​
ذبابات لا تزن!​
تبدو هذه الأجسام معلقة بداخل سائل العين الزجاجي الذي يعرف بـVitreous humour، وهو سائل رائق يشبه الجيلي، وتتحرك هذه الأجسام ببطء بداخل السائل. عندما ينتبه المرء إلى أحد هذه الأجسام فإنه يوجِّه بصره إليها، وهنا يرى أن الأجسام تبتعد بسرعة إلى اتجاه آخر، وسبب هذا أنه عندما قام الشخص بتغيير وجهة بصره فإن السائل بداخل العين تحرك هو أيضاً وبالتالي تحركت الأجسام أو الذبابات الطائرة.




والسبب الأساسي لرؤية هذه الأجسام هو أنها غير ثابتة بداخل العين، وتتحرك باستمرار بداخل السائل الزجاجي. وبالرغم من أن الشعيرات الدموية الرقيقة في العين تقف في طريق الرؤية هي الأخرى، إلا أنها غير مرئية بسبب أنها ثابتة في مكانها مقارنة بالشبكيّة، ولهذا يقوم المخ بتحييدها وحذفها من الصورة فيما يسمى بالتكيّف العصبي، وهو أمر يشبه التوقف عن الإحساس بالملابس على الجلد بعد ارتدائها بفترة. وحيث إن الذبابة الطائرة متحركة، فإن المخ لا يستطيع تحييدها وحذفها من الصورة.

وتبدو الذبابة الطائرة واضحة عند النظر إلى سطح واسع ذي لون واحد، كالسماء الزرقاء أو ورقة بيضاء. خاصة عند النظر إلى السماء؛ ذلك لأن ضوءها يجعل حدقة العين تضيق فيزيد عمق الرؤية وتصبح رؤية الذبابات الطائرة أسهل. ويمكن لبعض الأشخاص أن يروا الذبابات الطائرة حتى والعين مغلقة إذا كان هناك ضوء شديد كضوء الشمس.




وتؤدي الذبابات الطائرة أحياناً إلى تشويش الرؤية، وجعل المصاب بها يعتقد أن هناك شيئاً ما يتحرّك بينما لا شيء هناك، ويتعلم معظم المصابين بها مع الوقت كيف يتجاهلون ذباباتهم الطائرة بحيث لا تضايقهم. وتظل هناك نسبة من الناس مصابة بذبابات طائرة أكبر من المعتاد بحيث تضايقهم عند الرؤية، خاصة عندما تقف بينهم وبين طريق الرؤية المباشرة، بحيث يصبح تجاهلها أمراً مستحيلاً.

هي ظاهرة شائعة جدّاً بين البشر، وتقول إحصائية بريطانية أجريت عام 2002 أن كل طبيب عيون في بريطانيا يزوره 14 شخصاً شهرياً للشكوى من موضوع الذبابة الطائرة.

ومن أين تأتي الذبابات؟​
هناك عدة أسباب تؤدي إلى هذه الظاهرة، لكن عموما: أي شيء يؤدي إلى دخول مادة إلى سائل العين يتسبب في ظهور ذبابات طائرة.

-أهم سبب لتكوّن الذبابات هو عملية تحلل سائل العين الزجاجي. ويتكون سائل العين من 99% ماء، و1% مادة صلبة. وتتكون المادة الصلبة من شبكة من الكولاجين وحمض الهاليوريك، ويرتبط حمض الهاليوريك بجزيئات ماء. قد يقوم حمض الهاليوريك بإطلاق جزيئات الماء المرتبطة به، وبالتالي يزيد من سيولة سائل العين، ويتحلل الكولاجين إلى ألياف تسبح في السائل مكونة الذبابات الطائرة المزعجة. في هذه الحالة تكون الذبابات على هيئة خيوط ويكون عددها قليلاً.


-في أحيان أخرى تنفصل هذه الشبكة الموجودة داخل السائل وتنكمش وتتلامس مع الشبكية، وعندها يرى الشخص ما يشبه فلاشات عشوائية من الضوء. أحياناً تنفصل هذه الشبكة عند رأس العصب البصري، وعندها يرى المريض ذبابة طائرة كبيرة على شكل حلقة. ويمكن لهذه الشبكة المنفصلة أن تصطدم بالشبكية وتمزّقها فيما يعرف بانفصال الشبكية، وعندها يتسرب الدم إلى سائل العين، والذي يبدو للمصاب على شكل نقط صغيرة تتحرك في المجال البصري. وتتطلب الحالة هنا التدخل الطبي فوراً؛ لأن انفصال الشبكية قد يتسبب للمريض في الإصابة بالعمى.


-هناك شريان يدعى hyaloid artery، هذا الشريان يقوم بتغذية العين أثناء الفترة الجنينية، ثم ينحسر. أحياناً يترك هذا الشريان أثناء انحساره بعض الخلايا التي تصبح ذبابات طائرة.

-حدوث إصابات بالعين، أو التهابات، أو مضاعفات من مرض السكر أو من آثار إجراء عملية المياه البيضاء، وتجاوز سن الأربعين، كل هذه عوامل تزيد من احتمالية وجود الذبابات الطائرة.


-هناك بضعة أسباب أخرى، تتضمن حدوث قطع في الشبكية، حيث يؤدي هذا إلى دخول قطرات من الدم إلى داخل سائل العين، وفي حالة الإصابة بالتوكسوبلازما، حيث قد تدخل كرات الدم البيضاء إلى سائل العين. وتتضمن الأسباب الأخرى أيضاً حدوث إديما (استقساء) في العين. وهناك مرض آخر يدعى asteroid hyalosis يؤدي إلى ارتباط الكالسيوم بشبكة الكولاجين داخل سائل العين، وهنا تتكون ذبابات طائرة تتحرك قليلا مع حركة العين، ثم تعود إلى أماكنها الثابتة على شبكة الكولاجين عند توقف العين عن الحركة. 






العلاج​
في معظم الحالات يمكن التعايش مع الذبابة الطائرة، ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى علاج، إلا إذا رأى المريض ومضات أو فلاشات من الضوء أمام عينيه؛ لأن هذا مؤشر على حدوث انفصال شبكي يتوجب معه التدخل الطبي الفوري. 

في الحالات الشديدة التي تتحول فيها الذبابات إلى شيء يعيق رؤية المريض يمكن إجراء جراحة لإزالة سائل العين أو جزء منه باستخدام إبرة مجوفة، ويتم استبداله بمحلول ملحي. ولا يُنصح بإجراء هذه العملية للحالات البسيطة؛ نظراً للمضاعفات التي يمكن أن يصاب بها مُجري العملية.

وهناك علاج حديث يستخدم فيه الليزر للتصويب على الذبابة الطائرة، بحيث تتحول إلى جسم أقل كثافة وغير ملحوظ.

منقووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2008)

أغلب أللي أعرفهم ما كانوا يعرفوا سبب ( الذبابه ) اللي ما بتزنش .
موضوع جميل و متكامل .
شكرا جزيلا .​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2008)

تصدقوا انا اول ما حصلت معي عرفت انها مشكلة بالعين على طول, لا ذباب و لا صحوت طائرة
و راجعت الطبيب للتأكد و طلع صح الكلام..

دكتور يا روك.. دكتور..


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> تصدقوا انا اول ما حصلت معي عرفت انها مشكلة بالعين على طول, لا ذباب و لا صحوت طائرة
> و راجعت الطبيب للتأكد و طلع صح الكلام..
> 
> دكتور يا روك.. دكتور..


 فكرتني بواحد ( معرفه) , كان بيفتكر نفسه بيشوف الجراثيم ( يعني كان فاكرعنده قدره خارقه بالنظر )!

بس كان طبعا وقتها صغير بالسن .
​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*

*انا كنت بشوفها واعد احرك نظرى معاها بس مكنتش اعرف انها داخل عينى :smil12:
شكرا حبيبتى عى الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



قلم حر قال:


> أغلب أللي أعرفهم ما كانوا يعرفوا سبب ( الذبابه ) اللي ما بتزنش .
> موضوع جميل و متكامل .
> شكرا جزيلا .​



أنا كمان ماكنتش بعرف سببها وكنت فاكراها بتحصلى أنا بس
واحم احم لما كنت صغننة كنت فاكرة ان هى دى الذرة والجزيئات اللى بيكلمونا عنها فى حصص العلوم:11azy:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على التشجيع قلم حر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



My Rock قال:


> تصدقوا انا اول ما حصلت معي عرفت انها مشكلة بالعين على طول, لا ذباب و لا صحوت طائرة
> و راجعت الطبيب للتأكد و طلع صح الكلام..
> 
> دكتور يا روك.. دكتور..



طبعا دكتووووووووووووووووووور
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الواحد بيفضل انه يعتبرها صحون طائرة وحاجات غريبة :11azy:
يعنى عشان يضيف لحياته بعض الإثارة
يعنى كل واحد يعتبرها الفيلم الأجنبى الخاص بيه:t9:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شرفت الموضوع و نورتنا طبعا يا زعيم:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أنا كمان ماكنتش بعرف سببها وكنت فاكراها بتحصلى أنا بس​
> 
> واحم احم لما كنت صغننة كنت فاكرة ان هى دى الذرة والجزيئات اللى بيكلمونا عنها فى حصص العلوم:11azy:
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههه .
يعني أقدر أعترف اٍني ( أنا ) اللي كان يفتكر نفسه بيشوف الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقه ؟
طبعا دا من أكتر من 25 سنه !
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



قلم حر قال:


> فكرتني بواحد ( معرفه) , كان بيفتكر نفسه بيشوف الجراثيم ( يعني كان فاكرعنده قدره خارقه بالنظر )!
> 
> بس كان طبعا وقتها صغير بالسن .
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو مش واحد بس 
ممكن تعتبر واحدة كمان 
أصل لما كنت صغيرة وكنت بشوفها فى السما كنت بفتكرها ذرات أكسجين ( لما كانت بتبقى على شكل دواير )30:

وجزيئات بخار ماء ( لما كانت بتبقى دواير متداخلة )30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمدلله كبرنا وعقلنا بقى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



جيلان قال:


> *انا كنت بشوفها واعد احرك نظرى معاها بس مكنتش اعرف انها داخل عينى :smil12:
> شكرا حبيبتى عى الموضوع الرائع​*



ههههههههههههههههه
هو كله كدة ولا ايييييييييييييه
يعنى مافيش غير روك ههو اللى عرفها هنا
كسفتونا:11azy:
بس نورتينى ياقمرة وشكرا ليكى انتى على المرور والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> هو مش واحد بس
> ممكن تعتبر واحدة كمان
> ...


ما كونتيش بتشوفي خطوط كمان ؟
يعني تقريبا زي الخيوط المعووجه ؟
بس على فكره : دا نابع من قدره مميزه على التفكير و البحث عن تفسير , مش تلقيها و بس .
يعني : نحنا مفكرين و باحثين بطبعان .
طبعا لو كانت الحاله دي عن صغار السن .......مش زي روك حصلتولو و عنده خمسه و سبعين سنه !
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



قلم حر قال:


> هههههههههههههههه .
> يعني أقدر أعترف اٍني ( أنا ) اللي كان يفتكر نفسه بيشوف الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقه ؟
> طبعا دا من أكتر من 25 سنه !
> ​




:t9::t9:
هههههههههههههههههه
أعترف براحتك ياباشا مافيش حد غريب هنا
كلنا بنحب القدرات الخارقة
احم احم بردة
حاولت من فترة أحرك شمعة بقدراتى الخارقة30:
عااااااااااااادى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكله كدة هيبقى موضوع اعترافات​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



قلم حر قال:


> ما كونتيش بتشوفي خطوط كمان ؟
> يعني تقريبا زي الخيوط المعووجه ؟
> 
> دى كنت بفتكرها الجزيئات
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب اطلع منها انا بقى 
عشان أفضل عضوة مباركة زى مانا
مش ناقصة طرد
دة روك دة دكتوووووووووووووووووور:heat::heat:​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب اطلع منها انا بقى
> عشان أفضل عضوة مباركة زى مانا
> ...


ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*

*


قلم حر قال:



هههههههههههههههه .
يعني أقدر أعترف اٍني ( أنا ) اللي كان يفتكر نفسه بيشوف الجراثيم و الكائنات الدقيقه ؟
طبعا دا من أكتر من 25 سنه !
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
كان قلبى حاسس بس كلنا كدة
انا كنت فكراها جزيئات ايون بس قلت تلاقى كل الناس بتشوفها
مش انا لوحدى*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> كان قلبى حاسس بس كلنا كدة
> ...



المنتدى مليان مفكرين ياخواتى
بس الحمدلله انك عممتيها على الكل 
ناس تانى عملتها قدرات خارقة 30: وجزيئات بنشوفها احنا لوحدنا
تقريبا الفرجة كتير على التلفزيون بتعمل أكتر من كدة​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

اللع عليكى يا نونو
بجد موضوعك شيق وفى منتهى الجمال والفايدة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الذبابة الطائرة.. تلك التي لا يراها أحد سواك!*



come with me قال:


> اللع عليكى يا نونو
> بجد موضوعك شيق وفى منتهى الجمال والفايدة
> ربنا يباركك​



ياباشا يشرفنى انه يعجبك كدة30:
نورتنا ياجوجو
ربنا يباركك ​


----------

